# Western Nebraska Retriever Club - (Judging Changes)



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

WNRC has a judging change in the Amatuer and Qualifying Stakes.

Joe Harris will now judge the Am. (Harris/Fluke)
Roy Kirmer will now judge the Q. (Kirmer/Fluke)


----------



## justme (Sep 26, 2012)

Any news on call backs for the open and qual?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

WNRC Qualifying callbacks to waterblind: 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 14, 16, 17, 22, 24, 25, 26


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open call back to land blind (61 starts- 26 dogs back) 4,5,9,10,11,12,13,14,18,21,23,24,26,27,29,31,35,37,39,43,45,49,55,58,64,68


Rotation-( 20, 54, 3, 37). 55 is first to run LB


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Am is west on State Farm Rd. in the morning. Same place as the Q.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Open call back to WB, 5,9,12,13,14,18,21,24,26,27,29,31,37,43,49,64,68. (17dogs back)


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

WNRC Qual- results:
1st. 22 Fancy O-Shirley Christian. H Bart Peterson
2nd 26 Captain. O John Huddleston H Clint Avant
3rd. 25 Gertrude: O B Carney H-D Rorem
4th 12 Doc. O-S. Kurlandky H- D Rorem
RJ 6. Thief. O/H M. Loggins
J- 9 Doc, Mackey H-B Peterson, 16 Reilly O- Stiles. H-D Rorem, 17 Jade O/H M Veum


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

WNRC Qual- results:
1st. 22 Fancy O-Shirley Christian. H Bart Peterson
2nd 26 Captain. O John Huddleston H Clint Avant
3rd. 25 Gertrude: O B Carney H-D Rorem
4th 12 Doc. O-S. Kurlandky H- D Rorem
RJ 6. Thief. O/H M. Loggins
J- 9 Doc, Mackey H-B Peterson, 16 Reilly O- Stiles. H-D Rorem, 17 Jade O/H M Veum


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Actually Qual Jam #17 is *Laila* O/H M Veum


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

WNRC open call back to water marks--- 5,9,12,21,27,29,31,37,49,64


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

WNRC am call back to WB. (2,3,5,7,8,10,13,14,15,20,21,22,24,25,29,31,33,35). 18 dogs


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

All results now up on Entry Express.


----------

